# Konsolenfarben mal schnell ändern

## scurrell

Wie kann man nach dem booten mal schnell die Konsolenfarben ändern ?

Leider finde ich keine Anleitung dazu.  

Mal wird black on white benötigt

dann white on black

dann green on yellow

dann pink on black

dann green on black

und red on black ist zu dunkel. Da kann ich gar nichts mehr erkennen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit, die ganzen Farbkombinationen auszuschalten 

und einfach plain text zu benutzen.

---------

Möglicherweise gibt es ja auch eine Einstellung, meine nvidia 7600GT auf volle Helligkeit zu schalten.

Dreaming switch: nvidia set-system-colours brightness=150

----------

## scurrell

Tja, die beste Suchmaschine taugt nix, wenn mensch nicht weis wonach er suchen soll.  :Smile: 

Bei duckduckgo wurde als Suchbegriff " site:www.gentoo.org root Konsole Farbe 'ndern " eingegeben.

Leider keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse.

----------

## schmidicom

So weit ich weiß bestimmt die Variable $PS1 wie eine bash auszusehen hat und wenn man die selbst konfigurieren will sollte man sich sehr, sehr, sehr viel Zeit nehmen.  :Wink: 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt

Und eigentlich sollte die bash auf eine Veränderung dieser Variable sofort reagieren denn im Gentoo Handbuch wird sie ja auch im laufenden Betrieb verändert, aber versprechen kann ich das nicht.

----------

## scurrell

Leider ist der Lösungsansatz an sich völlig falsch. Das Problem ist nämlich: Die Konsole ist viel zu dunkel.

Mit der LiveDVD hab ich da keine Probleme. Da ist KDE installiert und bietet Gamma-Korrektur in den Display-Settings an.

Außerdem kommt jetzt noch hinzu, daß nach dem emergen von xorg-server und kde-meta die Auflösung während des Bootvoganges von 1024

auf 1900, oder noch höher umschaltet.

Bei dem Versuch 

```
startx --configure
```

erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung und /etc/X11/xorg.conf wird nicht erstellt. Die Fehlermeldung kann ich nicht lesen. Auch nicht mit Lupe.

Ich würde die Fehlermeldung ja gerne in eine Datei umleiten, doch

```
startx --configure (shift-.) (shift-.) xfehler.txt
```

funktioniert nicht. ( en-Tastatur )

-------------------

Frage: Wie kann nach dem boot-Vorgang die Konsolenhelligkeit/Gammakorrektur ohne X/KDE geändert werden ?

----------

## wuesti

Zuerst einmal beschreibe dein Problem etwas genauer:

Installierst du gerade dein System und der X-Server startet nicht?

Möchtest du X immer mit startx starten oder über einen Anmeldemanager? Bei KDE ist es kdm, dort kannst du dann den Benutzer und das Passwort nach dem Start von X eingeben.

Eigentlich sollte X auch ohne xorg.conf starten. Tatatur und Maus werden über evdev erkannt. http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

Die Auflösung kannst du bei laufendem X ändern mit 

```
xrandr --output DER_NAME_DES_ANSCHLUSSES --mode 1024x768
```

 xrandr allein gibt dir Informationen über die Namen, doch das kannst du nicht lesen. Auch das Gamma kannst mit xrandr ändern.

Ansonsten probiere mal die Tastenkombination "STRG+ALT+F1"

Die deutsche Tastatur erhältst du untewr X mit 

```
setxkbmap -layout de
```

Für die Konsole lies mal Punkt 4  http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

----------

